# What Cigar is the most Box Worthy to you?



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

So what cigar would be the most box worthy to you over the years you have been smoking?
For me so far it would be the _Alec Bradley Maxx Culture_, sweet and tasty all the way down to the nub.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I'll be honest- I have a few hundred sticks and I haven't purchased more than a 10 pack of anything. I have found a couple sticks (CAO America, Cohibas, etc.) that I would enjoy having a box of, but I'm not willing to pay for the box. I would rather get several new fivers and experiment with other sticks than foot the bill for 20-25 of something.

I imagine in a few years I might be willing to invest in whole boxes but who knows, if new lines are coming out from blenders I like, I might keep on doing this way.


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

I'd grab a box of The Edge Sumatra, but with the boxes being 100ct, I just can't afford it. I sure love smoking them though


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

I've only ever bought one box, and it was a box of Padilla Series 68. I had smoked a couple and then saw a deal on CI that had a box for less than half of their regular price so I bought them. I still have a good amount of them and really enjoy them. As a college student I just don't have the income to buy boxes and I dream of the day when I can buy boxes of LPs...oh but I dream.


----------



## ichett (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm still a noob but my first box of cigars were Quesada Espana short robusto. Bought a couple of sticks to try and bought a box after smoking two.


----------



## J-Nubs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sancho Panza Double Maduro. Well worth the price, a solid smoke ROTT or an amazing one after six months rest.


----------



## nola.bell (Dec 29, 2011)

The Liga Privada UF13 is def box worthy in my opinion!! That and the Herrera Estelli Lonsdale


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Padron x000 is worthy of a box purchase, in my opinion. Good "fresh" and they age great. Also priced to not break the bank.

Also I really haven't met an A. Fuente that I didn't like, so I would be happy with a whole box of any of their offerings...price dependent, of course.


----------



## shakinghorizons (Aug 10, 2012)

Never, ever pass up a box from Sultan Cigar


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

WOAM, $Ouch, though.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

shakinghorizons said:


> Never, ever pass up a box from Sultan Cigar


^^^This!

Along with LP, Fuente, Bolivar PC's, La Duena, are all box worthy for me.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

AF Hemingway Work of Art Maduro and any Undercrown are both up there for me. I actually have Short Story and Best seller boxes too, just not in Maduro.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

sultan for sure! Also the Cain F Lancero are box worthy...10 tubos for $60-70 is fair for a superb smoke!

I'd love a box of Anejo Sharks...:dr


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Other than HTFs, My box list is:
Diesel UC
Undercrown
Fuente Churchills (or 8-5-8s) in Maduro
Padron X000
Partagas Black
Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970
Excalibur #1 Maduro
Sancho Panza Double Madruo
Aging Room M356

I have a problem, I know....


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

LP9, Herrera Esteli, FFP, Illusione Epernay, Oliva V, any Padron Maduro, AF GoF or GoF Serie B.


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

This question is definitely like beauty being in the eye of the beholder. Any cigar that you truly enjoy and are sad when that 5pk is gone is box worthy in my opinion and if you can scout good deals on the auction sites, a lot of times the boxes are cheaper than buying 5pks. 

I like buying boxes. I love thinking of ways to use the boxes after the fact. 

Personally, JdN Antano & Celebracion are both box worthy (just bought 1 of each), the CyB Robusto Deluxe's box worthy and I love the Undercrowns (picked up 2 boxes of those recently). I also buy boxes of my everyday smokes like Perdomo Habano Maduros and Lot 23 Maduros when I see then for dirt cheap...


----------



## edwardsfire (Jun 4, 2013)

In no particular order.
1. Padron x000 line
2. Padron 1964-26 or Family Reserve.
3. Opus X....ANY size.
4. Arturo Fuente Hemingway Natural.
5. Alec Bradley American Sungrown and Nica Puro.
Those are probably tops right now on my list. Those are also my favorite sticks!!
Lets be honest though...Padron and Fuente....Just about any of them are box worthy!!


----------



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

Hey, thanks for all the great responses so far, hmmm Alec Bradley American Sungrown.... got to look into that one, loving the AB Maxx line


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

My only Box has been Oliva V maduro.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Boli PC


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Scott W. said:


> Boli PC


This!


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

I Just Say No to boxes, with the exception of those with a quantity of 10. There are several cigars I thoroughly enjoy, but I still with 5 & 10 pks because I like to switch it up often, and not have an overwhelming amount of cigars. I try to keep my stash under 150.

With that being said, I will by a 5 or 10 of these any day:

Cusano 18 Robusto Maduro
Padron 1964 
CAO Italia
Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial
Alec Bradley Family Blend
H Upmann 1844 Reserve


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

CC's:
Boli PC
Party short
....................
NC's:
AF hemingway short story.
Dona Flor Robusto Mata Fina 

I love a great many cigars and my fav vitola is robusto but to me these cigars are the most box worthy.

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## 83tonio (May 30, 2013)

Since I'm a noob I wont by a box because I'm still learning and trying to find that cigar will force me to buy a box.


----------



## seanarms (Jun 8, 2013)

Padron 1964 Exclusvo
Padron 1964 Monarca
Padron 1926 #6 
Liga Privada Unico UF13
Cordoba and Morales 19th Hole
Cordoba and Morales Family Reserve
Diesel (all)
Any limited run Davidoff (looking forward to the Nicaraguan Davidoff)


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

Hmm... I buy boxes of my faves fairly often, so it is hard for me to give one that I think is *most* box worthy.

Boxes I buy the most often are the LP Undercrown Corona ¡Vivas! and boxes of Papas Fritas tins. But I think that is because those are simply the two cigars I smoke the most frequently.

I've also now purchased several boxes of the L'Atelier LAT46 SS.

Generally, once I go through a few fivers of something, I'll grab a box if it is something I want in the regular rotation. OR if it is something that I really like and is hard to find. As SOON as I find boxes of L40s again, I'm buying several boxes!


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

I don't do a lot of box buys, but there are a handful of sticks I would consider buying in that kind of quantity (although due to price concerns five- or ten-packs are usually my limit):

Oliva Serie V
CAO Brazilia
La Gloria Cubana Serie R maduro
Graycliff Chateau Grand Cru salomon (next time I have half a thousand to blow)
5 Vegas Relic
La Herencia Cubana Oscuro
Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 (gold band)

I'm sure I've missed a few.


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

I set a rule for myself that I must smoke 5er first and enjoy every one before laying out money for a box. That said there have only been a few and all have been PCs.

Oliva V no 4 
Tatauaje reserva 2013 noellas
Bolli PCs

I haven't regretted any of those purchases. My next box when I get some disposable funds will be a box of Herrera Estelli lonsdales.


----------



## wrx04 (Apr 1, 2012)

If you like a certain stick, it is box worthy IMO.

My theory is this: you know you like it, it will only get better with age, you will have some on hand whenever you feel like one, and you get a better price per stick. There are only two limiting factors......its usually more money up front, and you need more space.

I like to try new stuff all the time, but if the wallet and storage space allow it, i wont hesitate to buy a box of whatever i like.

Some of the NC's I find box worthy:
Padron 1926
Any Opus X
My Father Le Bijou 
Oliva V
Camacho Triple Maduro
GHV 2002
Diesel UC
Liga T52
Tat Nobles

Basically, the limiting factor for me is money:mrgreen:


----------



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

You guys are killing me!
I'm bidding on singles of many of the ones here off cigarbid todayopcorn:


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

jeepman_su said:


> ^^^This!
> 
> Along with LP, Fuente, Bolivar PC's, La Duena, are all box worthy for me.


I bet you like LP and Boli's.... :boink:


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Man party shorts, good call, I need to get another box of those. I LOVE that stick, and at 5 bucks a pop, it doesn't hurt too bad either


----------



## Yamoks (May 19, 2013)

Tatuaje Monsters
Tatuaje Black Label Petite Lanceros
Any Tatuaje really 
L'atelier LAT 54 or 56
Liga Privada T52
Undercrown
La Reloba Sumatra
Illusione f9

If you have the storage, boxes are the way to go if you want to save some money in the long run. My local B&M gives 10% off for full boxes and then an additional 10% off for CRA members.


----------



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

All right I'm going nuts trying to find the Bolivar Petit Coronas (Bolivar PC?) in the US help?
Thanks

View attachment 78010


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

2COOL4U said:


> All right I'm going nuts trying to find the Bolivar Petit Coronas (Bolivar PC?) in the US help?
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 78010


in time brother. In time.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

2COOL4U said:


> All right I'm going nuts trying to find the Bolivar Petit Coronas (Bolivar PC?) in the US help?
> Thanks


I'm pretty sure this is a CC. The Dominican Bolivars available in the US don't have the picture of the guy on the band.

Like Jim said. Maybe in time.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Mine are as follows
1) dirty rats
2) AF Sharks
3) UF 13
4) surrogates tramp stamp
5) tatuaje reserva


----------



## Smoke0ne (Feb 2, 2012)

Undercrown Corona Viva's- Consistently great sticks and good no matter the time of the day. 
Padron 1964/'26's if money permitted.
Viaje Late harvest. 
Tat black label anything
Tat little monsters
Tat Cojuno's
Liga No.9's/T52's. Again. If money permitted. 
Oliva V and V melanios.
Illusione 88- A good friend of mine has a box from 2008 and holy **** do they age well! 
Fuente Opus X
Fuente 858 Sungrown and Rosado
Fuente Anejo's
La Palina Goldies
LFD Box Press
LFD Colorado Oscuro
Cain F lancero


Those are all sticks I could smoke again and again without getting bored of. And of course, anything from the forbidden island. But that's for a different section. :biggrin:


----------



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

OK got one of the Liga Undercrown Corona Viva on Cigarbid also, the wife better not find out :heh:

Thanks for the advice

View attachment 78014


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

shakinghorizons said:


> Never, ever pass up a box from Sultan Cigar


that reminds me... does anyone have shuckins' email address? i need a refill om my ron stacy signatures 

J.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

boxes that i currenly have, in random order as i remember them... i may for got one or two...

A fuente anejo #77 shark
god of fire don carlos, carlito, series B, various sizes.
a few opus-x tins, that i'll get around to smoking eventually
Padron 1964 principe natural
tatuaje black lanceros
tatuaje little monsters
el triunfador the old man and the c (coffins count as a box, right? 
oliva V (various size sampler boxes)
oliva V melaniu petite corona
undercrown corona viva
papas fritas
muwat baitfish
ron stacy signature petite coronas
my father
my father le bijou
padron londres, both natural and maduro
l'atelier 52-54-56 sampler box, and a 46 box
oliveros eight zero
cao america sampler boxes
cao black (didn't actually purchase a real box, but won several 5-10 pacs on cbid for cheap 
601 blue, old label. put down for long term resting/aging.
el triunfador (forgot size), put down for long term resting/aging
la riqueze (forgot size), put down for long term resting/aging
nica libre (three boxes, put down for long term resting, aging)

and a couple of that island i can't mention.

J.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

I've only bought two boxes so far:
Tatuaje black pl
La dueña pr


The ones I would definitely buy boxes of:
Herrera esteli lonsdale
Headley grange estupendos and eminentes 
Cain f lancero
LP dirty rat 
AF WOAM
My father no 4


----------



## JABECmfg (Sep 18, 2012)

I gotta agree with everyone who said "it's all about whatever you like best". In addition, the price has to be right for me to justify it.

My only box purchases so far have been Punch Elites (coronas) - for the most part I tend to like larger ring gauges, but Punch is good in a corona and it's a versatile smoke that is good at any time of day, with coffee or beer, and doesn't require the time commitment of a larger stick. Plus, they can be had for $55 - $60 per box of 25, so I can't argue with that. That said, I had smoked quite a few of them (and knew I really liked them) before I ever committed to a box.

There are a few others I'd probably buy a box of if the price were right, but I like smoking a lot of different cigars so I tend to stick with 5- and 10-packs, and the occasional sampler of brands I like.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Where do you guys buy your boxes from? Seems to me that I can just wait for 5 pack deals and buy 4 and usually beat box price every single time....

What's the secret guys?


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

StogieJim said:


> Where do you guys buy your boxes from? Seems to me that I can just wait for 5 pack deals and buy 4 and usually beat box price every single time....
> 
> What's the secret guys?


famous-smoke sales when they offer 20% off 
cigarsatyourprice dot com
mr smallbatch cigars
cbid sells boxes too 

and some, you just have to be lucky to stumble on a sale or promotion as soon as it gets posted on puff 

J.


----------



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

Great info thanks!
new to me.....
cigarsatyourprice dot com
mr smallbatch cigars


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

jhedrick83 said:


> Other than HTFs, My box list is:
> Diesel UC
> Undercrown
> Fuente Churchills (or 8-5-8s) in Maduro
> ...


We have very similar tastes!!


----------



## MaduroLover (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey there ... so far some really great sticks being listed!

I mostly stay in the 5-10 pack and samplers but have purchased a few boxes so far:

Torano silver, gold, and 50 years are worthy boxes
Sancho Panza double maduro
Cohiba red dot
Padron 3000 maduro
and ... for the super cheap fishing, yard work, dont care if you finish it or not ... Kentucky Cheroots!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Ohhh man a box of Padron 3000's sound very nice.... I think I may have to hunt one of those down. I miss that smoke! 

Jurg, thanks for the heads up, I know all of those sites too dammit!! The monster just has me burning all my cash on a weekly basis... Just seems like 4 5 packs usually beats the regular famous site even with the 20%...


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Non Cuban would be the following. I'll always have a box of-probably as taste change:

J fuego Origen originals
Oliva v double robusto
Torano master
Brickhouse
Oliva g maduro
Los blancos nine
Undercrown corona
Ashton vsg
Nica libre
Gh 2002

Others I love I buy five packs of but I usually have a box of these around.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

ColdSmoker said:


> We have very similar tastes!!


Well then, you must be a very fine gentleman!!!!:rockon:


----------



## DECigar (Jun 28, 2012)

This is a question I struggle with daily if not more frequently (when I say struggle I play the mental game of top 3 cigar box worthy when I'm daydreaming). Lately it has come down to availability. Anything you like that is readily available in terms of singles, 5ers, 10 packs and boxes, I really only buy when I can get a "deal". With all the daily deals & auction sites on the interwebs, this can be problematic to the wallet. The other route for me is to buy boxes of cigars that I love that are rare, HTF and special limited editions. Not only is this also problematic to the wallet but now you add time and effort of the chase. Having said all this I still love a good chase. So for now this minute my top box worthy list is (on sale if possible ie the website has a 20% off coupon)

Padron 1926 Maduro
Liga Privada T52
Tatuaje Avion 11


Discipline is a very hard thing to master


----------



## synergy012 (Mar 5, 2013)

Anything La Palina. Yeah I'm a fan.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

If you can afford it, or feel like splurging; Padron 45th Family Anniversary - about $240+ for a box of 10


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

anejo 46
anejo shark
padron 64 anniversary maduro exclusivo
illusione rothechildes
tatuaje el triunfador lancero
anything liga


----------



## AndyRN (Oct 24, 2012)

stonecutter2 said:


> Padron x000 is worthy of a box purchase, in my opinion. Good "fresh" and they age great. Also priced to not break the bank.
> 
> Also I really haven't met an A. Fuente that I didn't like, so I would be happy with a whole box of any of their offerings...price dependent, of course.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

jurgenph said:


> that reminds me... does anyone have shuckins' email address? i need a refill om my ron stacy signatures
> 
> J.


Better hold on to the ones you have for a special occasion. Last group buy he had going ran into some importing issues and had to be canceled. Not sure if he is going to be able to get them any more.


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm usually all about buying a box when I find a cigar that I really like. That being said, it is rare that I am willing to pay full MSRP for a box of cigars. I mostly get them of cbid, cigar auctioneer, cigarsatyourprice, etc.

I did pretty much pay full MSRP for a box of punch uppercut robustos and A. Fuente Double Chateau Maduro recently, and I don't regret the purchase. They are both quite good imho. I'm a "bang for the buck" kind of guy typically, but if I had the money I would absolutely drop the dough for a box of God of Fire. That was the best cigar I have ever had hands down.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

Lrbergin said:


> Better hold on to the ones you have for a special occasion. Last group buy he had going ran into some importing issues and had to be canceled. Not sure if he is going to be able to get them any more.


well.. that sucks 

J.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

I'd smoke the snot out've a box of any of these:

Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic
Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte
Camacho Corojo
Diesel Unlimited
La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor
Nica Libre


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

La Aurora Preferidos, any LIga Privada Unicos or N°9 Robusto ,easier to find.
(I'm only citing NCs, cause I get yelled at otherwise)


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

So many great sticks on here. While I have many boxes, and I like all of them that are box worthy, there are a few that I can't live without. Those would be box worthy.

Padron 1964 Maduro - I very my sizes, but always have a box of at least one size around. Currently have boxes of diplimaticos and I think principies. 

Any AF Añejo. I love the 46's, 60's, and 77's. Who doesn't like a shark? I have to have a box around at all times or I go crazy..... I am getting down to just a few boxes left, better start looking....


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Anything from a ISOM!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Bad Andy said:


> So many great sticks on here. While I have many boxes, and I like all of them that are box worthy, there are a few that I can't live without. Those would be box worthy.
> 
> Padron 1964 Maduro - I very my sizes, but always have a box of at least one size around. Currently have boxes of diplimaticos and I think principies.
> 
> Any AF Añejo. I love the 46's, 60's, and 77's. * Who doesn't like a shark? * I have to have a box around at all times or I go crazy..... I am getting down to just a few boxes left, better start looking....


I don't like a shark... They suck!!! Such a novelty smoke... The 46's is the best anejo!


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> Anything from a ISOM!


:tu Here Here!


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey ya don't smoke the box so however you get the cigar cheapest in the highest quantity is what counts most.


----------



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

Schecter30 said:


> Hey ya don't smoke the box so however you get the cigar cheapest in the highest quantity is what counts most.


Better read the title again, can't imagine what part of the box is the foot :doh:


----------



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

Gordo1473 said:


> Mine are as follows
> 1) dirty rats
> 2) AF Sharks
> 3) UF 13
> ...


Surrogates Tramp Stamp I hate pepper bomb cigars and this one was by recommendation and was crap


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> I don't like a shark... They suck!!! Such a novelty smoke... The 46's is the best anejo!


everybody's tastes are different. i didn't care for the 46 myself, the #55 however is outstanding.

i may grab myself a shark for fathers day though 

J.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

jurgenph said:


> everybody's tastes are different. i didn't care for the 46 myself, the #55 however is outstanding.
> 
> i may grab myself a shark for fathers day though
> 
> J.


But he said everybody loves sharks!


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

my wife's


----------



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

ColdSmoker said:


> my wife's


:rofl:


----------

